# Lack Of American RVs at London Caravan Show.



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We have just returned from the London Caravan & Outdoor Show at ExCeL London, One Western Gateway, Royal Victoria Dock, London which is being held this week-end. 

We were very disappointed   to find only two American RVs on display. 

Well if the truth be known its was only one as the other a Damon Astoria was parked outside the front of the ExCel entrance and secured.

The other RV a Damon Daybreak was being displayed inside on the Brownhills / Westcroft stand.

You would think this being a London show that the UK RV dealers would be pulling out all the stops or is this another indication of what problems the current DVLA size issue is causing?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What was the remainder of the show like Mick?

We were disappointed in it last year, has it improved?


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

The remainder of the show looked good,the bright yellow carpet looked fantastic if anyone else is going take your 8)


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I understood that there was to be at least one American RV (A Forewinds Hurricane) on the Trucks 'R' Us stand (3024), just inside the main door, behind the Subaru stand and right next door to the Mediterranean Cafe. 
Tony, a MMC himself (Mad Motorcaravanner!), is the salesman, super guy who sold me my Fourwinds Siesta in January. 

Anyone considering buying a Fourwinds model would do well to compare Trucks 'R' Us prices with those of a very well publicised dealer on MHF who are also at the show. 

Pleased to read Mick_Ps comment about the remainder looking good. I went last year and felt it was very much in its infancy being the first Caravan/Camping show to be held there. The exhibition area is far superior to Earls Court for those of us requiring assistance with our mobility. 

I will be there myself on Sunday with my sunglasses!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Invicta said:


> I will be there myself on Sunday with my sunglasses!


Us too. Sounds like I need to lay off the beer Saturday night. _Yellow_ carpet? Gawd :?

Gerald


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*RV's at show*

The explanation as to why there where so few RV's at the show is easy, it's just too expensive for most dealers of RV's to attend, I was approached by the organisers and when i saw the rates for stands I nearly fell off my chair!
Most trade shows are expensive enough, and we are only a very small business, this one would have cost us three times more than the next most expensive show. Imagine what a stand large enough to accomodate three or four RV's would cost.
There's your answer.
Regards Duncan.


----------

